# NJ Busn & Law MAnual 8th?



## plumbdirty (Jul 13, 2009)

brand new to this site. was googling for the NJ plumb business and law reference manual and found the ZONE. this is the first plumbing forum i have joined and it seems to be alive and useful. Other forums are dead and horrible. ----i'm taking my masters test on aug 5th--I'm lookin for the New Jersey Business and Law Reference manual 8TH edition..?????????????


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Click on this link and post an Introduction....
Tell us a bit about yourself
Your company
Where you are
no big deal
But we like to get to know you first...

Welcome!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to PZ


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Zone! Good luck on passing your Master's test.


----------

